# TRA Assessment



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi... I am Bachelor of Engineering (Electrical and Electronics Engineering) from Anna University, India. i have 8 years of experience as electrical technician. can i apply for TRA assessment as Electrical Engineering Technician 312312? Is engineering bachelor degree is over qualification? Will TRA reject me for over qualification?


----------



## Ramankailey (Sep 18, 2016)

saatheesh said:


> Hi... I am Bachelor of Engineering (Electrical and Electronics Engineering) from Anna University, India. i have 8 years of experience as electrical technician. can i apply for TRA assessment as Electrical Engineering Technician 312312? Is engineering bachelor degree is over qualification? Will TRA reject me for over qualification?


Hi

I am having the same profile ,
Do u find anything about TRA that will help


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

Go for Enigneers Australia. TRA assessment is tough. Write your episodes as per EA standards you will easily get through.

Check Jd of ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING DRAFTSPERSON . It is assessed by EA.


----------



## Multis (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi, same question here.
Is bachelor degree is overqualified for technician role?

I have bachelor degree in Computer Science and would like to try assessment for Hardware Technician - 313111. Any advise?

Tried to email TRA but they haven't give any respond for it.


----------



## Ramankailey (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi multis 
Can u inbox me


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

hi.. i mailed TRA itself.. they said no prblm.. i applied for assessment.


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

Multis said:


> Hi, same question here.
> Is bachelor degree is overqualified for technician role?
> 
> I have bachelor degree in Computer Science and would like to try assessment for Hardware Technician - 313111. Any advise?
> ...


u can apply.. i verified with them.


----------



## Ramankailey (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

did anyone knw the processing time for TRA?


----------



## stalwart99 (Aug 26, 2016)

I have MSc degree in Automotive Engineering. Is that not over qualification if I apply to TRA to be assessed as a mechanic? Thanks.


----------



## Missmolly (Dec 9, 2016)

saatheesh said:


> u can apply.. i verified with them.


how did you submit your application....was it by post? or scanned copies


----------



## Milkcandy (Feb 18, 2017)

I have the same situation. Can I have 15 points for my points test for Electrical Engineer technician ? Or lower points because This role is lower than professional engineer ??
Many people have good expirience for EA assessment but not for TRA assesment.


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello Guys,

One of my friend wants to apply for SN190 and would like to assess through TRA for 313111 Hardware technician. He has completed Indian BA computer application and have almost 2 years exp working as an computer hardware technician. 

Any help will be appreciable towards application for TRA. Whats the process?


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a Bachelors Degree in electrical and electronics engineering. I would like to get assessed by TRA, will they accept the assessment ?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

saatheesh said:


> did anyone knw the processing time for TRA?


Hi mate, How fast you got a +ve assessment from TRA?

Regards,
Sonat.


----------



## Erkailey (Apr 23, 2017)

I got my in 55 days


----------



## michael magdy fakhry (Feb 20, 2017)

saatheesh said:


> u can apply.. i verified with them.


hi saatheesh,
i just need to know the result of your outcome letter as i have the same situation
thanks


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

Guys i have 8 years experience in small engine maintenance but my qualification is mechanical engineer. can I assessed my skill+experience by TRA. How long will it take.
Please share yours experience. in their web i can see two options, 
1. Migration Points Advice
2. Migration Skills Assessment
which one should I do. Are there any fast track option.


----------



## crisp (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Guys

I'm a mechanical engineering degree holder currently working as an elevator installation engineer (3 yrs exp). Can i get a positive assessment from TRA for lift mechanic?


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

crisp said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm a mechanical engineering degree holder currently working as an elevator installation engineer (3 yrs exp). Can i get a positive assessment from TRA for lift mechanic?


Looks like Lift mechanic is more in to Electical/electronics stuff... Have you studied any electrical stuff in your degree...?

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

crisp said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm a mechanical engineering degree holder currently working as an elevator installation engineer (3 yrs exp). Can i get a positive assessment from TRA for lift mechanic?


I think Lift mechanic is quite related to Electrical stream. Still u can try ur luck with TRA, as their assessments mainly based on experience.


----------



## crisp (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah, only a a couple of modules though. But can my degree considered to be equivalent to AQF Certificate IV, as according to the TRA requirement.


----------



## Trustworth (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi All,I have Bachelors Degree Mechanical Engineering and 8 years experience in welding and fabrication as a welding supervisor and certified welding inspector.Can I nominate Metal Fabricator.Will I get positive assessment with TRA?


----------



## Rchauhan (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello every one. Question is related to TRA
Can we convert employer template pdf to word. Or we have to write down by pen on the print paper.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

saatheesh said:


> hi.. I mailed tra itself.. They said no prblm.. I applied for assessment.


have you got outcome letter ? Have they mentioned any qualification assessment level ? 
And i heard that tra doesn't mention qualification level in outcome letter so how would you choose points for your education while filling eoi ?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Today morning one of my friend got the reply from TRA that your Dip in electrical engineering (DIEE) is no longer valid for the skill assessment for electrical engineering Technician as the education requirement for the occupation has been changed from DIEE to Advanced diploma in Electrical engineering.....

have anyone in this forum have the notification regarding the same.......

plz advice what to do next as CO has asked to apply for fee refund.....


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Today morning one of my friend got the reply from TRA that your Dip in electrical engineering (DIEE) is no longer valid for the skill assessment for electrical engineering Technician as the education requirement for the occupation has been changed from DIEE to Advanced diploma in Electrical engineering.....
> 
> have anyone in this forum have the notification regarding the same.......
> 
> plz advice what to do next as CO has asked to apply for fee refund.....


 You can try to convice CO by telling that Diploma is suitable for Elect.Eng. Tech. Occupation.Look Elec.Eng. Technician occupation Education requirement and it says DIPLOMA is suitable. (abs.gov.au )


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> You can try to convice CO by telling that Diploma is suitable for Elect.Eng. Tech. Occupation.Look Elec.Eng. Technician occupation Education requirement and it says DIPLOMA is suitable. (abs.gov.au )


Hi laju, 

thanks for the reply.....

is there any means by which I can show the compatibility of the Advanced diploma of Australia and indian DIEE????????.... plz suggest if any.

One of my other friend have got the TR in the same stream about 6 months back...


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > You can try to convice CO by telling that Diploma is suitable for Elect.Eng. Tech. Occupation.Look Elec.Eng. Technician occupation Education requirement and it says DIPLOMA is suitable. (abs.gov.au )
> ...


 http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/0/9CEADC46CFFF8951CA2575DF002DA6AF?opendocument


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > You can try to convice CO by telling that Diploma is suitable for Elect.Eng. Tech. Occupation.Look Elec.Eng. Technician occupation Education requirement and it says DIPLOMA is suitable. (abs.gov.au )
> ...


 Has your friend submitted Diploma Course SYLLABUS to TRA ? If not need to submitt it in response of this non acceptance of education qualification....


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

laju1984 said:


> Has your friend submitted Diploma Course SYLLABUS to TRA ? If not need to submitt it in response of this non acceptance of education qualification....


He has already submitted the syllabus to TRA....

Okay we will resend the syllabus to TRA...... what else can be submitted...... any recommendation??????


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

HARINDERJEET said:


> laju1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Has your friend submitted Diploma Course SYLLABUS to TRA ? If not need to submitt it in response of this non acceptance of education qualification....
> ...


 Then provide the example of your friend who got positive assessment in same stream before 6 months to TRA and also tell as per abs.gov.au website Diploma is suitable for this occcupation.....and then wait for their reply what they say...


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all,

How long does it usually take to arrange a technical interview?

I paid the fees for stage 2 already, and VET replied they will schedule a technical interview for me. But it has been 3 weeks and they say they have not finished yet.

Could there be anything wrong?


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Do TRA accepts evidence of roles and duties (reference letter)signed by manager on Stamp paper (notorized)?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

batra786 said:


> Do TRA accepts evidence of roles and duties (reference letter)signed by manager on Stamp paper (notorized)?




Have you finished your assessment through TRA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

